# Donating milk (while on zoloft)



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

I have approximately 800 oz of breastmilk that most likely I will never need. I'd really like to donate it, but here's the catch: I've been on Zoloft for about a month now. Half of the milk is zoloft-free and the other half is not. Personally I have no problem using milk while I'm on Zoloft (obviously) but the milk bank I've checked with DOES have an issue with it. I'm sure there is SOMEONE out there who needs milk and wouldn't mind, though. Any ideas??


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Perhaps you could offer it through the Human Milk for Human Babies network? It's up to each recipient family to decide whether they are comfortable taking it, and you may well find a baby who could really use it.

http://www.hm4hb.net/communities.html


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heba*
> 
> Perhaps you could offer it through the Human Milk for Human Babies network? It's up to each recipient family to decide whether they are comfortable taking it, and you may well find a baby who could really use it.
> 
> http://www.hm4hb.net/communities.html










If I needed milk I'd be thankful for yours  800 oz is amazing!


----------



## MamitaM (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree with the mamas above,check out Human Milk 4 Human Babies. Post in the discussions area that you have milk and that you've been taking Zoloft. If this is a safe drug to take while nursing (I'm not sure,but guess you've researched this all ready) then there will be a mama out there willing to take your milk for their baby.


----------



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Yes, Zoloft is safe. I know there has to be someone out there who wants/needs this milk and I'd HATE for it to go to waste!


----------

